# Snakes in the wood pile!!!!!!!!!!!



## Thechap (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in the process of stacking and piling wood. I have about two years worth ready. I am currently filling a wood shed which is 12 feet x 16 feet. What do I do if snakes get in the shed. Will I be having a heart attack in the middle of the winter getting an arm full of wood out of the shed. I was moving wood the other day from a stack to the shed and saw a snake and almost died. What do I do??


----------



## spiffy1 (Jun 21, 2009)

No worries! They'll be pretty docile by the time you need to be hauling wood back out of there!


----------



## husky455rancher (Jun 21, 2009)

depends what kind of snakes you find really. snakes have never bothered me personally. id like to get one myself but its one of the only things the wife has totally stomped all over. iv had many reptiles before my kids were born. she never even had a problem when i had the alligator lol. i had him for about 3 years then my first daughter was born so my buddy took him.


----------



## Thechap (Jun 21, 2009)

We get a fair amount of Copper Heads up this way as well as black snakes. The black snakes still give me a heart attack but the Copper Heads will down right kill me!!


----------



## Shagbark (Jun 21, 2009)

Big snake = many BTU's
Lots of snakes = many BTU's

Seriously they will not be around when the temps drop. They will keep the rats, mice, and gianormous spiders to a minimum also.


----------



## chucker (Jun 21, 2009)

!! "SNAKES" !! MOVE FARTHER NORTH !!! where its cold year around.... POLAR BEARS ! dont bother me none...


----------



## audible fart (Jun 21, 2009)

Snakes are good. If you're worried about running into one by surprise, make some commotion and noise near the area where you'll be working (toss a couple of logs around). Give the snake a chance to get away. It isn't so keen on seeing you either, they just want to be left alone, and only bite when surprised or agitated.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jun 21, 2009)

Speak softly,

and always keep a couple chambers loaded with CCI Snake Shot.
I prefer 38 Special myself, but you're free to chose your own favorite caliber.

Take Care


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 22, 2009)

Shagbark said:


> Big snake = many BTU's
> Lots of snakes = many BTU's
> 
> Seriously they will not be around when the temps drop. They will keep the rats, mice, and gianormous spiders to a minimum also.



:agree2:


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 22, 2009)

Treat 'em like employees.

They keep the mice and bugs honest.

Rattlers will keep the neighbors honest.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 22, 2009)

audible fart said:


> Snakes are good. If you're worried about running into one by surprise, make some commotion and noise near the area where you'll be working (toss a couple of logs around). Give the snake a chance to get away. It isn't so keen on seeing you either, they just want to be left alone, and only bite when surprised or agitated.



I find that on my first sight of a snake my technique works well. When I have finished screaming and dancing around, they are all gone.

Harry K


----------



## Laird (Jun 22, 2009)

Funny, but this weekend I found two black snakes in the wood I was moving to the wood shed. I just moved them along with the wood. We are having a bad year w/mice getting into the house so I was tickled to find them.
It would have freaked the wife out though to see me with a 3' black snake wrapping itself around my arm. The other one was only about 1.5. Also moved 3-4 little ring necks too.


----------



## goof008 (Jun 22, 2009)

I HATE snakes...but I welcome them in and around my wood stacks...they hopefully will keep the mice from making nests in them and pi$$ing all over the wood. And come winter time, they should be in a hole somewhere waiting out winter.


----------



## KFC (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds like you will prolly never get over your fear of snakes. Send someone else to fetch the wood.


----------



## MJR (Jun 22, 2009)

You gave me an idea; place a sign next to your wood pile “BEWARE OF COPPER HEADS!” Theft should decrease. 

(Eliminate the mice and the snakes will go away)

Good luck.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 22, 2009)

chucker said:


> !! "SNAKES" !! MOVE FARTHER NORTH !!! where its cold year around.... POLAR BEARS ! dont bother me none...



Hey neighbor....you got polar bears?

Really snakes...I hate snakes...get a mongoose!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jun 22, 2009)

Snakes are better then mice any day, can't stand that smell of mouse pee and their little terd everywhere.


----------



## Constrictor (Jun 22, 2009)

I would pet them if you find them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 22, 2009)

Constrictor said:


> I would pet them if you find them.


He's not joking either.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 22, 2009)

last year i had a copperhead in mine, he bit the dog twice. First time his face swole up and the second time he got it on the hind quarters. Don't know if he ever got the snake or not but the snake nailed him.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 22, 2009)

*COnstrictor you are welcome to pet any snake I see*

But I do not see the fun in petting a snake with its head blown off from the shot gun blast.. But hey, what ever floats your boat man.


----------



## Austin1 (Jun 22, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> Hey neighbor....you got polar bears?
> 
> Really snakes...I hate snakes...get a mongoose!


Years ago when I first got out of school looking for a Job I went way up North fixing Gen set's. I was warned about the Polar Bears! As the Gen set's are on the out Skirts of camp. I did bring a 9.3x68 with me as I know it would be better than any 12 gauge the standard, loaded with slugs.
Did see some bears as close as 30yds but I have a soft spot for the big bears, No Bears were harmed. Now Snakes is just something I don't have to worry about!Yellow Jackets in August is something I have to worry about.I do not fear snakes I have scared the h*** out of friends by bringing back a live rattler on fishing trips here in Southern AB. But then again that was 200 miles from my home and they just don't live here. I don't think I would like to find them in my wood stack but then I think they would be frozen come heating season. They have to get deep under ground as temps will fall as low as -40 in winter but it is amazing that you will see them come Spring and summer. Now if I could only kill all the Yellow jackets and Bald faced Hornets I would be happy! 
P.S I think I admit some kind of Pheromone that attracts Hornets and Wasps!


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jun 22, 2009)

*This is why you should never kill a black snake!*

The story is:
The rattle snake rattled all the way down.
http://www.forwardon.com/view.php?e=Id11f1863f00f18fe5

I've seen the video but I couldn't find the link. The stills in this link are quicker to view, anyway - it took awhile. opcorn:


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 22, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Years ago when I first got out of school looking for a Job I went way up North fixing Gen set's. I was warned about the Polar Bears! As the Gen set's are on the out Skirts of camp. I did bring a 9.3x68 with me as I know it would be better than any 12 gauge the standard, loaded with slugs.
> Did see some bears as close as 30yds but I have a soft spot for the big bears, No Bears were harmed. Now Snakes is just something I don't have to worry about!Yellow Jackets in August is something I have to worry about.I do not fear snakes I have scared the h*** out of friends by bringing back a live rattler on fishing trips here in Southern AB. But then again that was 200 miles from my home and they just don't live here. I don't think I would like to find them in my wood stack but then I think they would be frozen come heating season. They have to get deep under ground as temps will fall as low as -40 in winter but it is amazing that you will see them come Spring and summer. Now if I could only kill all the Yellow jackets and Bald faced Hornets I would be happy!
> P.S I think I admit some kind of Pheromone that attracts Hornets and Wasps!



Snakes don't bother me. Bee's and I get along real well.

:censored:ck Bald faced Hornets THOUGH!!!
I bought a Rodent torch for woodchucks, but have ended up using it more for Ground nesting yellow jackets and bald faced hornets.

They are the only insect I know that seeks revenge, AND will instigate warfare with another species.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Austin1 (Jun 22, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Snakes don't bother me. Bee's and I get along real well.
> 
> :censored:ck Bald faced Hornets THOUGH!!!
> I bought a Rodent torch for woodchucks, but have ended up using it more for Ground nesting yellow jackets and bald faced hornets.
> ...


+1 honey bee's are fine with me, but them Yellow Jackets& Hornets are out to get me! Summer is very late here this year but I am starting to have to deal with them got me 3 cans of brake clean!


----------



## svon89 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a few snakes around, mainly milk snakes. They resemble a boa constrictor, and really work well to keep the mice down. The kids love to watch them too. 

I will also give a + for the honey bees. This is the first year that I haven't had any, I discovered too late that none made it through the winter. Next year I will have some more, and although I have never heard of them attacking other bees, I do notice a lot more wasps around this year.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 22, 2009)

Thechap said:


> I'm in the process of stacking and piling wood. I have about two years worth ready. I am currently filling a wood shed which is 12 feet x 16 feet. What do I do if snakes get in the shed. Will I be having a heart attack in the middle of the winter getting an arm full of wood out of the shed. I was moving wood the other day from a stack to the shed and saw a snake and almost died. What do I do??




Normal procedure upon encountering a snake in the woodpile is to let out a 90 db holler, throw your armful of wood straight up in the air and run around in a couple of tight circles. Some people opt for the single-direction run, but that usually tends to be in an uncontrolled direction and is responsible for a great deal of personal injury, so I recommend the tight circle.

If by chance you get bit by a snake, then there are two options:

If bit by a non-poisonous snake, normal procedure is to let out a 130 db holler, throw your armful of wood straight up in the air and do some physical motions appropriate to the holler which generally is something that you would not want your kid to record and post on Youtube. This is usually followed by a systematic search for the offending snake, which involves removing each and every piece of wood by using a long-handled shovel, which doubles as a snake-head remover once you find the snake. This 11-hour process always results in frustration, for the snake is never found again, for the 130 db holler scared him into the next county.

If bit by a poisonous snake, normal procedure is to let out a 170 db holler, throw your armful of wood straight up in the air, and again do some shameful motions. This is also followed by a systematic search for the snake, but usually ends with the searcher dying somewhere between the 2nd and 4th hours of moving wood.

Of course, many people do various different things when encountering a snake, and the rules listed above are a bit old-fashioned and are going out of date, but I prefer to stick with these tried-and-true methods. They've always worked well for me.


----------



## iowa (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't seen a snake around my wood piles yet. However, last week my dog got bit by a copperhead and his whole front right leg was swelled up twice it's size and he was very sick! It is a boxer. Too bad it didn't kill him. I hate that bastard dog....


----------



## VAJerry (Jun 24, 2009)

My wife works in a poison control center. Snake bites is one of the things they deal with. The usual comment made among health care providers after an adult snake bite treatment is "How many tattoos and how many beers?" That said I am with the majority more distance the better. And I carry a Taurus Judge .45/410 when mowing lawn and cutting firewood in the summer.


----------



## chucker (Jun 24, 2009)

iowa said:


> I haven't seen a snake around my wood piles yet. However, last week my dog got bit by a copperhead and his whole front right leg was swelled up twice it's size and he was very sick! It is a boxer. Too bad it didn't kill him. I hate that bastard dog....



? HUMMMM?? then shoot the dog and pet the snake and see which one bites you !! PETA WOULD LOVE YOU FOR THAT !!


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 25, 2009)

1.Get the touted LeverAxe import.
2. Split (yes,split ) head from said snake If you've done the Camp Elgin thing, bite head off ).
3. Skin with sharp knife.
4. Boil snake body--rids of any remaining venom.
5. Lightly fry with garlic and olive oil--Cajuns use hot peppers.
6. Serve meat over Minnesota Wild Rice -tastes like chicken ( well, all reptiles taste chicken-like) 
:biggrinbounce2:
Remember: reptiles are your friends.:rockn:


----------



## jcappe (Jun 25, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> I find that on my first sight of a snake my technique works well. When I have finished screaming and dancing around, they are all gone.
> 
> Harry K



Works for me as well


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 25, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> 1.Get the touted LeverAxe import.
> 2. Split (yes,split ) head from said snake If you've done the Camp Elgin thing, bite head off ).
> 3. Skin with sharp knife.
> 4. Boil snake body--rids of any remaining venom.
> ...




LOL!!!!!

You just reminded me of one of the funniest events in my life.
Dark humor, but hillarious!

During training exercises in the dessert, it's not uncommon for Marines to "Suppliment" the MRE's a bit, even if the wildlife IS federally protected under severe penaltys. 30 days or so of nothing but water and MRE's will make ya hungry for dead critter, penaltys be damned.

Long story short, one of the Scout observers in out little plt. decided the big Pacific Red Rattler that woke him up one morning by crawling under his sleeping bag, would make a good breakfast. So he smacked the poor snake "Dead" with several blows on the head, and proudly announced, "this is how we skin 'em back home in Florida", and proceeded to collar the snake, put it's head in his mouth and pulling the skin off, when he stopped all of a sudden and flung the snake,then proceeded to cussing and spitting blood.. Somehow in the death throws, the thing had bitten his tongue. 

By the time the ruckus got the Doc outta the rack, and the Lt, away from the ##### box, his tongue was swelling up and we were having a hell of a time keeping him from running around freaking out.

It took a good ten min., but he quit moving so much when his airway was mostly blocked, and doc got the T-handled airway gizzie jammed into his throat. 20 Min later the dust off got there just as Doc was finishing cutting his airway open and jamming a Krico ventilator in. The goofus lived, LOL!!

Ever since that day, the Official Pre-operation safety brief was changed from "Don't shake the unexploded ordnance or Kick the snakes" to "Don't kick the Bombs or bite the snakes". LOL!!!

The irony of it all, the poor Jarhead recovered and met us back at Pendleton in time to get Busted down a pay grade for "Destruction of Govt. Property"(Himself), and "Disturbing protected wildlife"(The poor snake). LOL!

So be carefull with that Camp Elgin ritual. 

Besides, they skin better from the buttons forward.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 25, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!!
> 
> You just reminded me of one of the funniest events in my life.
> Dark humor, but hillarious!
> ...




Nice story...thanks DY.
It is why:
1. I did the Army
2. Why Marines land AFTER we recon 
3. And, why I chose to live way Up North with few venomous reptiles.:agree2:
4. And furthermore: I hate swamps, smelly crotches, and sweating most of the year like most of south of here:monkey::monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2009)

There's no doubt that copperheads love wood piles but...........







These little suckers also love them and they can hurt ya too. Always wear gloves when playing in the pile.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2009)

Another woodpile dweller that will put a hurtin on you.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2009)

And if this bad boy crawls out of the pile...........It's time to abandon the woodpile and let him get on out of town.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2009)

When ya move a couple of sticks and find this, You better be looking harder cause he's in there somewhere.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to start wearing my gloves all the time now !!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2009)

southpaw said:


> I'm going to start wearing my gloves all the time now !!


Good deal, Thought the pics might get some attention. we just don't pay attention when loading and unloading the wood but all those creatures pictured do live in wood piles. i have seen them all in mine over the years.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for the heads-up, really it's normal to get complacent and not think much about stuff like this but getting hurt in any "shape or form" is something I really try to avoid anymore ........good deal on you sir!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 25, 2009)

Dangit Stihl, yer takin the fun out of this wood stuff with those pics.

Fortunately, no poisonous stuff here, although there are a few rattlers to be found on the St Croix river bluffs not far from me.

Worst problem for a snake hater like me is finding a garter that got sent thru the baler while stacking hay. If found while unloading, it brings a halt to the process. If not, imparts a mucho bad smell when it starts rotting.

Steve


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing, since I've been in Arkansas, snakes and spiders are always in my mind when I'm outside in the summer...especially as my little girl gets bigger and more adventurous. The 'winter' down here is my favorite time of the year.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

KMB said:


> stihl sawing, since I've been in Arkansas, snakes and spiders are always in my mind when I'm outside in the summer...especially as my little girl gets bigger and more adventurous. The 'winter' down here is my favorite time of the year.
> 
> Kevin


yeah it would worry me too. especially if you're in a rural area with a lot of woods around you.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Even had these highly unwanted creatures hanging on the back of sticks of wood. I'm not too scared of snakes and spiders....But these things will make me hurt myself trying to get away.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Got plenty of these things in the pile, But they are harmless and probably eat harmfull insects. Allthough they will scare the dog:censoredut of you when they come out by you're hands. Or you hear them scurrying out below the feet.


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 26, 2009)

Any of you Arkansas guys encounter one of these in your pile.

Texas Turkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Any of you Arkansas guys encounter one of these in your pile.
> 
> Texas Turkey:



Not in my pile but on a deer stand yes supposedly they can carry leprosy!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

None in the woodpile, but they blow up like a pipe bomb when shot with a 7mm magnum.


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> yeah it would worry me too. *especially if you're in a rural area with a lot of woods around you.*



Which I am. Haven't seen a snake in the yard the 6 years I've been here, but across the pasture where my mom-in-law lives near a pond she (mom-in-law) sees at least 2 or 3 a summer in her yard. Of course as Kayleigh gets older, she'll be spending more time over there.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Armadillos are called possums on the half shell here.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

KMB said:


> Which I am. Haven't seen a snake in the yard the 6 years I've been here, but across the pasture where my mom-in-law lives near a pond she (mom-in-law) sees at least 2 or 3 a summer in her yard. Of course as Kayleigh gets older, she'll be spending more time over there.
> 
> Kevin


No snake in six years is a good thing. You'll just have to teach her to avoid a snake and not try to pick one up. But that don't always work. My mom tried that with me and it just made me want to catch one even more. But girls are smarter than guys so she will probably stay away. Just hope the ones at you're mil is not water moccasins since there is a pond there. those are some nasty and mean tempered snakes.


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Even had these highly unwanted creatures hanging on the back of sticks of wood. I'm not too scared of snakes and spiders....But these things will make me hurt myself trying to get away.



I used to not pay to much attention to them (I did keep my distance), until last year I got stung by one. Did not tickle! I just felt something brush against my arm and about the time I looked to see the wasp, I felt the hurt. Now I try to be much more careful around them.

It's kinda freaky when you walk past/near a red wasp, and it turns to watch you.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

KMB said:


> I used to not pay to much attention to them (I did keep my distance), until last year I got stung by one. Did not tickle! I just felt something brush against my arm and about the time I looked to see the wasp, I felt the hurt. Now I try to be much more careful around them.
> 
> It's kinda freaky when you walk past/near a red wasp, and it turns to watch you.
> Kevin


LOL, You got that right, Sends chills up my spine. And they always stick their wings in the air like come on i'm fixin to nail you. Like these.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

This is how we see most of them here.


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> No snake in six years is a good thing. You'll just have to teach her to avoid a snake and not try to pick one up. But that don't always work. My mom tried that with me and it just made me want to catch one even more. But girls are smarter than guys so she will probably stay away. Just hope the ones at you're mil is not water moccasins since there is a pond there. those are some nasty and mean tempered snakes.



Kayleigh does like to pick up stuff in the yard, but she doesn't like bugs.

I haven't seen the snakes that my MIL has seen (and gave the shovel treatment) in her yard. She has said that they were not really long, and they were black/dark colored. She didn't say if they were aggressive either. 

I'm told that years ago, my FIL (passed on) was raking leaves at the house and was going to reach down to pick them up. I can't remember if he saw just in time or if something told him to be careful, but he almost picked up a very well camouflaged Copperhead.

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You got that right, Sends chills up my spine. And they always stick their wings in the air like come on i'm fixin to nail you. Like these.



THAT is exactly what I'm talking about!!! Got a chill just seeing that picture.

Then jokers don't die easy either. Sometimes takes a few good blasts of Wasp spray to knock them down, and then you have to stomp on them.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

KMB said:


> Kayleigh does like to pick up stuff in the yard, but she doesn't like bugs.
> 
> I haven't seen the snakes that my MIL has seen (and gave the shovel treatment) in her yard. She has said that they were not really long, and they were black/dark colored. She didn't say if they were aggressive either.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a moccasin.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Cotton mouth


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> This is how we see most of them here.



Yep...or under my house fighting each other (or something else) and raising cain. I put up with it for a few nights, then it was out with the spot light and the .22 . I did make sure they were out from under the house before I shot them...would have stunk terrible to have a dead one under there during the summer.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

KMB said:


> Yep...or under my house fighting each other (or something else) and raising cain. I put up with it for a few nights, then it was out with the spot light and the .22 . I did make sure they were out from under the house before I shot them...would have stunk terrible to have a dead one under there during the summer.
> 
> Kevin


My neighbor had a nest of them under his house a couple of years age and they trashed all his wiring and some pipes. He like to have never got them things out. he found where they were going in and out and he crawled under there with a light and had his wife hit them with a shovel as they came out. I think they killed about ten of those things.


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


>



I've seen that pose live before. But the Cottonmouth wasn't as thick as the one in that picture.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't Moccasins and Cottonmouths the same?

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

KMB said:


> I've seen that pose live before. But the Cottonmouth wasn't as thick as the one in that picture.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't Moccasins and Cottonmouths the same?
> 
> Kevin


Yes, the same


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yes, the same



Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Check out the fangs on this big boy. Of all the snakes i don't like this one. Like i said they are mean and will strike at anything and when you do kill it, they put off an odor just like a skunk.


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Check out the fangs on this big boy. Of all the snakes i don't like this one. Like i said they are mean and will strike at anything and when you do kill it, they put off an odor just like a skunk.



I hope I NEVER see one that big! Talk about hurtin' yourself getting away...

Kevin


----------



## jcappe (Jun 26, 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone for your input on this thread.......just in time for me to move my piles and start stacking them! I don't have to worry bout the poisonous ones but a snake is a snake to me  I'll probably look like I'm sorting through logs made of glass.


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

jcappe said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for your input on this thread.......just in time for me to move my piles and start stacking them! I don't have to worry bout the poisonous ones but a snake is a snake to me  I'll probably look like I'm sorting through logs made of glass.



LOL. And I have a small pile to get stacked myself. It will be done carefully. Plus I have wood to be cut that is in tall grass. I think I'll bring the string trimmer along for a little peace of mind  .

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Another little gem found in the woodpile, It it always under decaying wood. Like the pieces on the bottom of the stack. Quite harmless unless you let one get a hold of you with those pinchers. Don't ask me how i know that.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Also have founds beds of these things behind the piles against a wall.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Have found these also, Another reason to put the gloves on.


----------



## jcappe (Jun 26, 2009)

Geez Stihl,

All the pics of poisonus stuff down there, I'm suprised people still exist in the south! I remember a buddy talking about quail hunting Texas one time. He said if it didn't stick you it bit you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2009)

jcappe said:


> Geez Stihl,
> 
> All the pics of poisonus stuff down there, I'm suprised people still exist in the south! I remember a buddy talking about quail hunting Texas one time. He said if it didn't stick you it bit you.



Prickly pear cacti,Osage orange ,locust ,briars,and the coperheadedrattlemocassin are a southern boys toys as kids by the time we hit adulthood it is miracles if never bitten, of course the coral is easy to see and stripped bark scorpion not so deadly but we are bit by a bug that gets us all latter the notorious love bug lol!


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl sawing, haven't come across a scorpion or one of those beetles...yet. I'm sure if I stay down here long enough I will.

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Jun 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Prickly pear cacti,Osage orange ,locust ,briars,and the coperheadedrattlemocassin are a southern boys toys as kids by the time we hit adulthood it is miracles if never bitten, of course the coral is easy to see and stripped bark scorpion not so deadly but we are bit by a bug that gets us all latter the notorious love bug lol!



I remember my first time in the woods down here I couldn't believe all the briars and stuff that will stick you in the woods. As I've said before, this part of the world ain't made for humans...at least sane ones  .

Kevin


----------



## Kansas (Jun 26, 2009)

Dang you guys have some impressive pics! I just saw this thread about a half hour after I saw the biggest garden snake I ever saw and took a pic of it with my camera. 

Its nothing like what is already posted but I thought it was remarkable and my KOI pond right next door is full of decent sized snakes but this guy is huge for a garden snake hes about 4 feet long and probably 2 inchs around.

Kansas


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2009)

KMB said:


> I remember my first time in the woods down here I couldn't believe all the briars and stuff that will stick you in the woods. As I've said before, this part of the world ain't made for humans...at least sane ones  .
> 
> Kevin



What is fun about sanity? I mean heck, hold on ;scratchin those chiggars lol, it is insanity I scratch them till they bleed and hope the fire ants don't attack before I heal. Can you tell it is 150 degrees today lmao


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2009)

Kansas said:


> Dang you guys have some impressive pics! I just saw this thread about a half hour after I saw the biggest garden snake I ever saw and took a pic of it with my camera.
> 
> Its nothing like what is already posted but I thought it was remarkable and my KOI pond right next door is full of decent sized snakes but this guy is huge for a garden snake hes about 4 feet long and probably 2 inchs around.
> 
> Kansas



Yup they are rare but have seen a few in 46 years that were that size.


----------



## Kansas (Jun 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup they are rare but have seen a few in 46 years that were that size.



I almost tryed to catch him to get a real measurement but he had that look on his face he was going to bite me thats all there was to it so I let it be. 

Kansas


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 26, 2009)

Kansas said:


> Dang you guys have some impressive pics! I just saw this thread about a half hour after I saw the biggest garden snake I ever saw and took a pic of it with my camera.
> 
> Its nothing like what is already posted but I thought it was remarkable and my KOI pond right next door is full of decent sized snakes but this guy is huge for a garden snake hes about 4 feet long and probably 2 inchs around.
> 
> Kansas



That garter snake is HEALTHY!!
Give it free reign and ya wont have too many bugs and mice to worry over LOL!!

I get 'em half that size into the harvester, and out into the crews berry lugs.
LOL!! Sometimes the shrieks are hillarious!

I wish I had more of 'em!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Kansas (Jun 26, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> That garter snake is HEALTHY!!
> Give it free reign and ya wont have too many bugs and mice to worry over LOL!!
> 
> I get 'em half that size into the harvester, and out into the crews berry lugs.
> ...



Yeah I definately am glad they are around this big ole snake was at a junky trailer house next door where I have my garden now and there is or was plenty of mice! 

The people (before I bought it to get rid of them) had race horses here and feed was spilled everywhere mice were crawling all over the place. 

The frogs in my KOI pond are nearly extinct now the snakes keep them thinned out pretty good its cool to watch a snake track and eat a frog in the water and among the plants they are fabulous hunters snakes are. 

I actually took the pics with my phone instead of a camera like I said I get dumber when its so hot out I cant hardly think straight hehehe.

Kansas


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2009)

Found this guy just a few minutes ago in my wood pile.


----------



## welder15725 (Jun 26, 2009)

*What kind of snake is it.*

It kinda looks like a Kirtland's snake.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 27, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Found this guy just a few minutes ago in my wood pile.



Hey ss those fence swifts are everywhere around here especially in my wood pile remember this: They are snake food lol


----------



## welder15725 (Jun 28, 2009)

Is the picture there??


welder15725 said:


> It kinda looks like a Kirtland's snake.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of my son (then 11) with his pet Black Mamba. I hear they make great pets!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 30, 2009)

They are one of the most poisenous snakes in the world. I never seen one though.


----------



## Kansas (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt want to find one of those anywhere near my wood pile I sure as hell wouldnt be holding it haha! You must be good snake handlers!

Kansas


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 30, 2009)

Albin said:


> Here's a pic of my son (then 11) with his pet Black Mamba. I hear they make great pets!



Do I need to re-post the pics of my wife's foot after she got bit by the copperhead last year?


----------



## Laird (Jun 30, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Do I need to re-post the pics of my wife's foot after she got bit by the copperhead last year?




Please.........no.


----------



## KMB (Jun 30, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Do I need to re-post the pics of my wife's foot after she got bit by the copperhead last year?



Yup. A neighbor of mine got bit in the hand my a Water Moccasin (flower garden I believe) not to long ago. She was in the hospital for a few days...doing fine now last I heard.

Kevin


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 30, 2009)

*Here 'tis*

Two weeks after the bite..


----------



## MJR (Jun 30, 2009)

You didn't suck the poison out?


----------



## jjett84724 (Jun 30, 2009)

Holy crap that thing looks like it's painful. My buddy and I were checking out a Jasper field by the house and saw a large rattlesnake. That thing came after us. Talk about aggresive. A couple of rocks sent him on his way. Be careful guys.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Jul 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> They are one of the most poisenous snakes in the world. I never seen one though.



Good, 'cause you still haven't: That's a standard issue Alabama Grey Rat Snake, very docile after holding it about 2 minutes.

Also, snakes are not poisonous, their venomous, but point taken.

Al


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jul 1, 2009)

MJR said:


> You didn't suck the poison out?



According to the trauma doc at the hospital, it doesn't work.....venom moves in the bloodstream quickly. She was in the hospital 3 days, couldn't walk/work for 2 mos.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 1, 2009)

Albin said:


> Good, 'cause you still haven't: That's a standard issue Alabama Grey Rat Snake, very docile after holding it about 2 minutes.
> 
> Also, snakes are not poisonous, their venomous, but point taken.
> 
> Al


LOL, Told you i never seen one, Except on tv a couple of times. Glad you cleared that up cause i was wondering why you would have a young kid handle one of the most VENOMOUS snakes there is.


----------



## KMB (Jul 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Found this guy just a few minutes ago in my wood pile.



I rolled over a round of wood in the yard yesterday evening and found this:






There was another smaller, kinda rainbow colored, shiny lizard at the same spot that ran for cover when I rolled the round. I had been seeing the 'rainbow colored' lizard around the yard the last few days. I'm wondering if it was the male and the one in the picture was the female protecting the eggs.
I got a shovel, dug under 'mom' and the eggs, and moved them near to a rotted wood round in the right-of-way beside my driveway.

Kevin


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 3, 2009)

KMB said:


> I rolled over a round of wood in the yard yesterday evening and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just so cool! I hope they do well in your yard, any idea as to what it is?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 3, 2009)

KMB said:


> I rolled over a round of wood in the yard yesterday evening and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We call them skinks, They stay in woodpiles and that one has had his tail broken off. You can see it starting to grow back. Really neat with all the eggs.


----------



## KMB (Jul 3, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> That is just so cool! I hope they do well in your yard, any idea as to what it is?



No idea. I'm sure stihl sawing or ropensaddle will know. I'll also ask the local's around here.

When I moved the round, I immediately saw the eggs, and then a second or so later saw 'mom'. She was very well camouflaged. 

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Jul 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> We call them skinks, They stay in woodpiles and that one has had his tail broken off. You can see it starting to grow back. Really neat with all the eggs.



As if on cue...thanks. 

Are they snake food? As in will they attract snakes?

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 3, 2009)

KMB said:


> As if on cue...thanks.
> 
> Are they snake food? As in will they attract snakes?
> 
> Kevin


Yep, snakes will eat them. Their harmless, They do get to be a good size, About 10 inches counting tail.


----------



## KMB (Jul 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, snakes will eat them. Their harmless, They do get to be a good size, About 10 inches counting tail.



Well my yard seemed to be snake free till now. We'll see what happens. We'll (wife and I) have to keep a close eye on our little one since she's getting more adventurous.

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 3, 2009)

KMB said:


> Well my yard seemed to be snake free till now. We'll see what happens. We'll (wife and I) have to keep a close eye on our little one since she's getting more adventurous.
> 
> Kevin



Yup but those skinks eat ticks and bugs so it is a trade off. Keep a close eye on the little ones and as soon as they get old enough to comprehend teach them the venomous species to the point they can id them at first glance.


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 3, 2009)

Note to self - if I ever want to post a thread that will become epic in length, put something about snakes in the subject line.


----------



## KMB (Jul 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup but those skinks eat ticks and bugs so it is a trade off. Keep a close eye on the little ones and as soon as they get old enough to comprehend teach them the venomous species to the point they can id them at first glance.



I'm still learning about iding snakes. If I can see a 'triangular' shaped head, I know it's venomous...correct? If I see an open mouth that is white...water moccasin/cottonmouth. There's a rhyme for iding the snake that is yellow, red and black...something about if the colors touch each other the snake (corral?) is venomous. I guess I should Google 'snakes of Arkansas'. Whatever I learn will definitely be passed on to the youngin(s).

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Jul 3, 2009)

The Texas Coral snake is the one that is venomous. "Red touch black, venom lack; red touch yellow, kill a fellow." (the rhyme I mentioned and was trying to remember)

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 3, 2009)

KMB said:


> I'm still learning about iding snakes. If I can see a 'triangular' shaped head, I know it's venomous...correct? If I see an open mouth that is white...water moccasin/cottonmouth. There's a rhyme for iding the snake that is yellow, red and black...something about if the colors touch each other the snake (corral?) is venomous. I guess I should Google 'snakes of Arkansas'. Whatever I learn will definitely be passed on to the youngin(s).
> 
> Kevin


Yed touching yellow kill a fellow red touching black venim lack but there are exceptions near Mexico different coral snakes. It is good to pass it on so they know what to avoid and if they by a bad chance are bitten they know what to tell the doc.


----------



## dolmen (Jul 21, 2009)

Thought you folks might like this ...

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=66141

Cheers


----------



## Henry G. (Jul 21, 2009)

Cant see the pics unless you join the forum......


----------



## dolmen (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry about that ... the pics show a black snake in someone's yard catching and eating a rattle snake.

Confirms what someone said in this thread.

Cheers






Henry G. said:


> Cant see the pics unless you join the forum......


----------



## Henry G. (Jul 21, 2009)

The saying I heard was " Red on black is a friend of Jack, red on yellow will kill a fellow". 
Here we have King snakes they kill rattlers we like them, very docile unless they see a rattler I hear.....


----------

